# Are these glofish?(if no, then what are they?)



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

I got these fish from a pet store a few days ago... There were labelled as "orange zebras" but the store owner didn't know what they are...
I suspect that they are glofish (especially the bright orange one, I'm not that sure about the other one, it might be leucistic but i don't know)

What do you people think they are?
(Picture of both are attached)


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

glofish aka genetically modified zebra danios.


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

So you're saying that they both are in fact glofish? One of them is clearly bright pink but the other is rather not coloured.. What do you think of it?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, one of those fish is a pink glofish, which is a zebra danio. I believe the lighter colored one is an albino form of that fish.

Those fish are not what they are advertised as they are dyed, not born with the bright colors that the brand claims.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

they look like glo fish zebra danios to me. some are red, blue, green,orange,etc, im sure they have some weird name like sunburst or lazer to describe their color that im not aware of.

edit- image isnt too clear and i don't specialize in zebra danions, but one of the danios may be albino and not genetically modified.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, Glofish are solid.









Addendum....Ricky, I love your avatar. Now find me a long finned male like that.


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

RickyTan said:


> they look like glo fish zebra danios to me. some are red, blue, green,orange,etc, im sure they have some weird name like sunburst or lazer to describe their color that im not aware of.
> 
> edit- image isnt too clear and i don't specialize in zebra danions, but one of the danios may be
> albino and not genetically modified.


I'll put in a better picture of the bright pink danio.
Yeah even I feel so that the other zebra danio seems to be albino/lecustic because it's not brightly solid coloured.....


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, Glofish are solid.
> 
> View attachment 957370
> 
> ...


I know this but it's any of my first a glofish?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No. None of your fish are solid which is my understanding of one of the basic traits of Glofish.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

the thing with glofish zebra danios is that they may appear to be fully colored under certain lights (black/blue lights?) 
but they may appear in less color like in the image attached under normal led or fluorescent lighting


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No. None of your fish are solid which is my understanding of one of the basic traits of Glofish.


I'll send a better picture.. Wait a while


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

These fishes look like Guppy to me..


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

Pranshukhare said:


> RussellTheShihTzu said:
> 
> 
> > No. None of your fish are solid which is my understanding of one of the basic traits of Glofish.
> ...



I only I'll way too late, but here's a picture of my pink danio which to me seems to be a glofish


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

Pranshukhare said:


> Pranshukhare said:
> 
> 
> > RussellTheShihTzu said:
> ...


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

cichlidtips said:


> These fishes look like Guppy to me..


I'm not sure how to respond to that.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Its a glofish.
The thing is, they are a brand of fish, or rather trademarked, so unless the store bought them from Glofish, they can't be sold with that name. Could be the same genetics, but the store might have purchased from a private citizen or a breeder who cross bred the genetics into their fish. Meaning they can't use the term Glofish.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Lunatic said:


> Yes, one of those fish is a pink glofish, which is a zebra danio. I believe the lighter colored one is an albino form of that fish.
> 
> Those fish are not what they are advertised as they are dyed, not born with the bright colors that the brand claims.


 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3528095/


Genetics, are fun, and they are born that way(at least the gen2 and onward is)


----------



## Pranshukhare (Aug 9, 2017)

trahana said:


> Its a glofish.
> The thing is, they are a brand of fish, or rather trademarked, so unless the store bought them from Glofish, they can't be sold with that name. Could be the same genetics, but the store might have purchased from a private citizen or a breeder who cross bred the genetics into their fish. Meaning they can't use the term Glofish.


Hmm. Thanks for the information!


----------

